# panel in guest house



## veer (Aug 10, 2008)

I am adding a new 100 amp panel in my guest house that im remodeling, the wiring and panel is probably 50+ years old.
I have gutted all interior walls and am replacing all the interior wiring also.

The existing panel has no main and only 3 #2 al coming from the meter.This guest house has its own address and meter, yet all the water and sewer are connected to the main house.

Its approximately 20' from the back of my house and the power is in the air and I am moving it under ground.

I hope I gave enough info..

My question is, since all the power and water is connected to the main house ( just seperate meters ), do I just connect the bare #2 al to the neutral and strap that to the ground??

I am using a GE 100 amp sub w/ 12 spaces.

Thanks any opinions are appreciated..


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow. I don't often give an answer like this, but you really could benefit from an electrician's help. I'm not going to be rude and say something like "you don't even have the foggiest clue", but if I was a rude person, that's what I'd say. You've got so many terms in your post mis-used, the way I read it, that I don't even know where to begin trying to answer your question if I wanted to.


----------



## veer (Aug 10, 2008)

> Wow. I don't often give an answer like this, but you really could benefit from an electrician's help. I'm not going to be rude and say something like "you don't even have the foggiest clue", but if I was a rude person, that's what I'd say. You've got so many terms in your post mis-used, the way I read it, that I don't even know where to begin trying to answer your question if I wanted to.


Wow, thanks for the help..


----------



## veer (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok, I think this got confusing when I mentioned sub-panel.

There is a 100 amp breaker on the meter which feeds my guest house meter with 2 al #2 wire and a bare al #2 Ground.

So technically this isnt really a sub-panel since its not wired from a main panel but a main lug.

So shouldnt I be able to connect the the two hots to the 100 amp breaker and the bare #2 to the neutral and strap the ground and neutral together??

Does this make more sense???


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

No one on here will give you advice. This isn't a DIY site.


----------



## veer (Aug 10, 2008)

> No one on here will give you advice. This isn't a DIY site.


what the heck is the point of a forum if no one gives advice???

So should I go to the carpenter section and brag about what I build and laugh at others questions??

Thats rediculous...


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

veer, on the off chance that you really are a tradesman, the issues MD is referring to are included within your question. A sub panel has lots of rules associated with it, which rules apply are determined by the specific application. Moreover, oftentimes local jurisdictions, including states, counties, and cities/towns add their own rules. Answering your question would entail an internship and study. No one here is willing to give you the few hundred hours of time it would take to do that. Giving you specific advice on your situation, which could be mis-applied, would be dangerous. 

So, you're stuck with the suggestion, hire an electrician to do this work, have it all permitted and inspected, then sleep well at night knowing some "minor" thing that was overlooked isn't going to kill someone.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

veer said:


> what the heck is the point of a forum if no one gives advice???
> 
> So should I go to the carpenter section and brag about what I build and laugh at others questions??
> 
> Thats rediculous...


Sounds like you've got our number.


----------



## veer (Aug 10, 2008)

I am a tradesman and have been a commercial union carpenter for 14 years and previously did residential.

I am not an electrician by any means and dont dabble in any thing more than running some romex here and there in my rentals and personal home

I'm not asking any one to take responsibility for my own property, just some friendly advice.

Peace out..


----------



## veer (Aug 10, 2008)

> Sounds like you've got our number.


Grow up...


----------



## veer (Aug 10, 2008)

> A sub panel has lots of rules associated with it


Thom, this isnt a sub-panel, i corrected that in my last post.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

veer said:


> I am not an electrician by any means and dont dabble in any thing more than running some romex here and there in my rentals and personal home


Then why are you asking about running conduit or ENT, a panel, grounding straps, main breakers, meters and sub panels?


----------



## veer (Aug 10, 2008)

Because I want to learn how to do it right ??

Whats wrong with that??


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Your help can be found here:

www.diychatroom.com


----------



## veer (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the link, but I'm not going through this on another forum, lol...
An electrical general foreman that works on my project right now is actually going to come over and help me this week...I was just trying to get some knowledge crunching in and I think I've had enough...:laughing:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

